# lynx: Can't access startfile

## Slated

Something's gone screwy with console-based web access on my box (both lynx and elinks), since neither client is able to access the Internet via my Squid proxy any longer - although they used to up 'till recently. Meanwhile IceCat works fine using that same proxy, which hasn't changed at all in years (it's on another box, different distro). Oddly enough, so does wget.

Here's what I get:

export http_proxy=sky.matrix:3128

lynx www.google.co.uk

Looking up www.google.co.uk first

Can't Access `http://www.google.co.uk/'

Alert!: Unable to access document.

lynx: Can't access startfile

unset http_proxy

lynx www.google.co.uk

[success].

The server is resolving:

ping -c 1 sky.matrix

PING sky (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from sky (192.168.0.3): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=3.55 ms

--- sky ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.555/3.555/3.555/0.000 ms

The Squid proxy is showing hits when I use IceCat:

tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log

1304601610.755    605 192.168.0.6 TCP_MISS/200 1004 GET https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/icon_cry.gif - FIRST_UP_PARENT/sky image/gif

1304601610.800    622 192.168.0.6 TCP_MISS/200 742 GET https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/icon_evil.gif - FIRST_UP_PARENT/sky image/gif

1304601610.818    619 192.168.0.6 TCP_MISS/200 744 GET https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/icon_twisted.gif - FIRST_UP_PARENT/sky image/gif

Etc.

But nothing at all when I run lynx or elinks with http_proxy set. wget works fine with the same proxy though:

wget http://www.hiddenlinux.com/gentoo_gnome_2_8_3.jpg

--2011-05-05 14:44:42--  http://www.hiddenlinux.com/gentoo_gnome_2_8_3.jpg

Resolving sky.matrix... 192.168.0.3

Connecting to sky.matrix|192.168.0.3|:3128... connected.

Proxy request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 173663 (170K) [image/jpeg]

Saving to: `gentoo_gnome_2_8_3.jpg'

100%[======================================>] 173,663     --.-K/s   in 0.05s   

2011-05-05 14:44:42 (3.30 MB/s) - `gentoo_gnome_2_8_3.jpg' saved [173663/173663]

And the server says:

1304603063.286     48 192.168.0.6 TCP_HIT/200 174104 GET http://www.hiddenlinux.com/gentoo_gnome_2_8_3.jpg - NONE/- image/jpeg

At this point I'm guessing there's some dependency common to lynx and elinks that handles proxy requests, and it's no longer working for some reason, but I don't know what or why?

Any suggestions?

Thx.

----------

